# Best Robot Villager?



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

Which of the three robotic villagers do you think is the best or is your favorite? For reference here is what they look like and what their interior houses look like.







_________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_________ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Del: Cranky Alligator ________ Ribbot: Jock Frog _______________ Sprocket: Jock Ostrich*



Spoiler: Del House













Spoiler: Ribbot House













Spoiler: Sprocket House










While Ribbot and Sprocket are obviously robotic, there may be some contention on Del, however in New Horizon he has the same shiny coat, segmented parts, and makes the robotic noises that both Ribbot and Sprocket make. Thus confirming he is mechanical, although Del is more industrial/nautical looking than Ribbot and Sprocket.


----------



## xara (Apr 22, 2020)

i had no clue del was meant to be robotic lmao. uh i don’t really like any of them tbh but i guess i’ll vote for ribbot since i like his house interior the best lol


----------



## Dim (Apr 22, 2020)

Sprocket's house is the coolest. Sill, I kinda like Ribbot the best


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

I like Del the most.


----------



## LaFra (Apr 22, 2020)

Sprocket because is a ostrich. /thread 

However i have Ribbot in my island, I have to kick out this abomination asap and ironically make a free spot for Sprocket (and/or Sandy).


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 22, 2020)

Ribbot's house in NH is lit

He and Sprocket need to trade floor/wallpaper


----------



## MrFrond (Apr 22, 2020)

Del's roboticness is a lot more clear in New Horizons. His eyes are backlit and now his arms and legs have joints about them. He's the neatest looking in my opinion!


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 22, 2020)

I had no clue Del was robotic. I like his design best of the three I think, but Ribbot has the best house.


----------



## Believe (Apr 22, 2020)

Didn't know Del was a robot either! I think they did a good job improving Sprocket from New Leaf, but Ribbot is still my favorite


----------



## Zura (Apr 22, 2020)

Ribbot is my main man!


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 22, 2020)

Believe said:


> Didn't know Del was a robot either! I think they did a good job improving Sprocket from New Leaf, but Ribbot is still my favorite



His Japanese name makes it more obvious, its "Yamato" and his colouration and metallic design seems to make him a reference to the Japanese battleship "Yamato."


----------



## Dustbird (Apr 22, 2020)

Ribbot and Sprocket are both *ridiculously* underrated villagers. My bf has both, and I'm so jealous hahah. They are robots, who are obsessed with muscles. Just take a moment to reflect on how funny/sad/fantastic that is.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 22, 2020)

Ribbot is the best one, I have a soft spot for Ribbot because he was in my very first new leaf town


----------



## Spunki (Apr 22, 2020)

Del followed me in a lot of Towns, so I do have a soft spot for him. I also like his color.

But I also like Ribbot a lot. So it’s hard too choose.

No big Opinion on Sprocket, because I never had him.


----------



## Halloqueen (Apr 22, 2020)

My favorite of the three would probably have to be Ribbot. He just stood out immediately to me when I first saw him in the player's guide for the GameCube game all those years ago and I think he's the most iconic of the three for me.

I'm glad to hear that Del has been made to look more robotic in this game. I sort of had a headcanon in New Leaf that he was a robot villager based on his design and I have all three of them as neighbors in a little section. I'm almost tempted to adopt him in this game because of this mention of his eyes being backlit now, that sounds really cool.

I love all three of them and hope that there will be more robot villagers for all of the other species in the future.




Dustbird said:


> Ribbot and Sprocket are both *ridiculously* underrated villagers. My bf has both, and I'm so jealous hahah. They are robots, who are obsessed with muscles. Just take a moment to reflect on how funny/sad/fantastic that is.


Yeah, I've never really understood why they never seemed that popular in New Leaf. Haven't checked out any tier lists or whatever for this game since I have favorites from across all of the different tiers and don't really care, so I don't know if more people are coming to appreciate them nowadays, but they're great.


----------



## Larimar (Apr 22, 2020)

I like Ribbot's design the best but I'm leaning towards liking Del more. Mostly because I find it... a little strange to make robot villagers jocks when they talk about muscles and such. It would make more sense if they look more android-y like Del, but they looks more like traditional, completely inorganic robots. I do like them all tho! It's really fun to have robot villagers :>


----------



## Rinpane (Apr 22, 2020)

Sprocket for me! I’m not sure where his supposed muscles come from, but he’s a sweet ostrich regardless.
I keep thinking there’s more robot villagers than these 3, I guess not. Makes me wonder if there’ll ever be more.


----------



## cicely (Apr 22, 2020)

I think Del is actually based on a ship, not a robot. You can see it best on this pic where his head is isolated:




His Japanese name is based on the battleship Yamato according to nookipedia, and he has a nautical theme.




Anyway, Ribbot is the best because he's a frog.


----------



## Bioness (Apr 22, 2020)

cicely said:


> I think Del is actually based on a ship, not a robot. You can see it best on this pic where his head is isolated:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A better word might be "machine", I know he is supposed to be a ship/engine. Though didn't think to look at his Japanese name, thanks for that!


----------



## ayeeprill (Apr 22, 2020)

Well, obviously I gotta go with my best boy Ribbot!


----------



## Allytria (Apr 22, 2020)

Frogs are my favorite animal so of COURSE I have to choose Ribbot c:


----------



## sorachu (Apr 22, 2020)

:0 I didn't know there was robot villagers.

I'd go for Ribbot~


----------



## raqball (Apr 22, 2020)

I have both Amiibo's and am trying to decide which one to add.. I like Ribbot a little more (I think) but I already have a frog in Lily. Would be nice to add an Ostrich in...


----------



## btlboxer (Apr 22, 2020)

ribbot ! We share a birthday!


----------



## Dormire (Apr 22, 2020)

Ribbot hands down.


----------



## GEEBRASS (Apr 22, 2020)

I brought Del home from an island tour figuring I'd probably replace him, but I love the curmudgeonly old man vibe he's got, I love that his eyes glow in the dark, and I'm not big on the Jock personality. I'm voting Del!!!

Space Battleship Yamato, for reference:


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 22, 2020)

I love Del, he's one of my fave villagers because of CF. I didn't realise he was supposed to be a robot or ship, that's pretty neat.


----------



## Ezamoosh (Apr 22, 2020)

Sprocket, purely because I can't help but be reminded of Scratch from Adventures of Sonic!


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 22, 2020)

I forgot Del existed to be completely honest. But my vote holds with Ribbot


----------



## BalloonFight (Apr 22, 2020)

Super close on this one between Sprocket and Ribbot, but gonna have to go with Sprocket. His house is a bit cooler, and his eyes are pretty awesome.


----------



## thundershot (Apr 22, 2020)

Wait.... Del is supposed to be a machine?

*looks it up*

Well damn. He’s supposed to be a battleship. That’s kinda cool. He just got some cool points for that...

Don’t forget Bow and Meow. They’re constructs as well (with LCD screen faces). Alas, they were only in one game... (but we can pray they’ll make it to the next set of Amiibo cards along with Woolio and Nindori (Coco’s fellow Gyroid villager).


----------



## Jas (Apr 22, 2020)

i didn't realize del was a robot villager until right now!

ribbot is my favourite. i love the weird question that's raised like??? does he have an umbrella in the rain? does he just vibe without one like the other frogs? what is he made of? sprocket is also very cool.


----------



## Bluebellie (Apr 22, 2020)

I didn’t know del was a robot. They didn’t give him robot eyes. 
Anyways ribbot is The best! Also has a matching name.


----------



## Alicia (Apr 22, 2020)

I like Del's house because it looks like a getaway place to play games, but I voted for Ribbot.
I've always thought Ribbot was pretty cool!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 22, 2020)

I'm not too keen on Ribbot. So Sprocket is the way to go for me.


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

I like Ribbot the most, but they’re all cool. I didn’t even realize Del was supposed to resemble one until recently.


----------



## ctar17 (Apr 23, 2020)

Del is based on a battleship.  I have him in my town and he fits nicely with my naval theme!  I named my island after a WWII admiral and have a bunch of anchor statues everywhere.


----------



## Arithmophobia17 (Apr 23, 2020)

sprocket was my starting jock. i wish i could have him with his interior!! he's definitely the one who sings most out of all of my villagers. he's so sweet haha


----------



## FireNinja1 (Apr 23, 2020)

I never realized that Del was a robot until now. Interesting. Regardless, my vote is for Ribbot.


----------



## senbeiiscool (Apr 23, 2020)

I didn't even know that Del was a robot until this post. The robot villagers freak me out personally so Del is the obvious choice since I didn't even know haha 

Between Ribbot and Sprocket though, Ribbot hands down. I think it's the green from Sprocket that is off putting for me


----------



## Bioness (Apr 23, 2020)

Jas said:


> i didn't realize del was a robot villager until right now!
> 
> ribbot is my favourite. i love the weird question that's raised like??? does he have an umbrella in the rain? does he just vibe without one like the other frogs? what is he made of? sprocket is also very cool.


Ribbot acts just like regular frog villagers. The differences are cosmetic (mechanical noise, shiney skin, glowing eyes). It is also strange hearing him talk about working out, being a robot and all.


----------



## Jas (Apr 23, 2020)

Bioness said:


> Ribbot acts just like regular frog villagers. The differences are cosmetic (mechanical noise, shiney skin, glowing eyes). It is also strange hearing him talk about working out, being a robot and all.


i know! it's funny to think of him not needing an umbrella like the other frogs just because he's so mechanized lool


----------



## raqball (May 3, 2020)

After having Ribbot for 2 weeks I amiibo in Sprocket to take his place.. I only want 1 Jock and figured Sprocket was just going to be temp so I could see how he was and that I'd amiibo Ribbot back in to take his place....

Well I actually think I like Sprocket a little more...

There are differences.. Their dialog is different and their behavior is different..

Ribbot is more of a constant in your face kind of jock. I rarely ever saw him outside doing anything besides working out... Sprocket is more of a normal jock. I've seen him doing plenty of stuff outside besides working out.

Ribbot is funnier in his dialog and I like the interior of Ribbot's house better.. Sprocket does not have a watering can. He uses a spray bottle to water flowers which I think that's kind of cool... Sprocket sings, I never heard Ribbot sing..

I already have a frog in Lily and don;t really mind having 2 Frogs but I think Sprocket is going to stay for a while. I do miss Ribbot as that little dude is hilarious but I think Sprocket's more laid back jock'ness is a little better than Ribbots constant in your face jock'ness...


----------



## coffee biscuit (May 3, 2020)

Bow and Meow... 

I'd have to choose Sprocket, he's pretty cool! I like his shade of green and his name.


----------



## Asarena (May 3, 2020)

I didn't know Del was a robot, but I'd pick him since we have the same birthday. I like Sprocket and Ribbot too though. If I had to choose between those two then I'd probably pick Sprocket.


----------



## Uffe (May 3, 2020)

I like Ribbot the most. I had him and Sprocket in the original Animal Crossing. I never knew there was another robot, though. That's really cool.


----------



## Bioness (May 3, 2020)

raqball said:


> After having Ribbot for 2 weeks I amiibo in Sprocket to take his place.. I only want 1 Jock and figured Sprocket was just going to be temp so I could see how he was and that I'd amiibo Ribbot back in to take his place....
> 
> Well I actually think I like Sprocket a little more...
> 
> ...



Ribbot's hobby is fitness and Sprocket's is music, which would explain the behavior differences. Ribbot is also classed as a type A Jock, and Sprocket type B, though that should only affect a few dialog choices.


----------



## Kokillue (May 3, 2020)

tough choice between ribbot and del, but sprocket definitely has the coolest house.


----------



## starlightsong (May 3, 2020)

I... don't actually like robot villagers at all, sorry, but if I had to pick one I'd go with Sprocket because I like every single one of the other ostriches and think they're super underrated as a species! I'm a bit surprised people didn't known that Del is one, though. I always thought he was.


----------



## virtualpet (May 3, 2020)

*Mimi*: Of the options above, probably Ribbot though *points to avatar* guess which is our favorite overall

Although at this point I have a headcanon that Ribbot just doesn't know he's a robot


----------

